# مكتب فرص الأعمال يـقدم مشروع نسائي ، ربحه الشهري 20 الف درهم ، مشاريع نسائية ناجحة



## مكتب افكار (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاريع خاصة بالنساء

فكرة مشروع نسائي ، مشاريع تجارية نسائية ، مشاريع نسائية ناجحة

مشروع نسائي ، ربحه الشهري

مشاريع صغيرة مربحة في الامارات
20 ألف درهم. ومتخصص بكبار الشخصيات

سيدات اعمال الامارات كما
جاء في تقرير لصحيفة ( الامارات اليوم )

موزة الكتبي

بدأت سيدة اعمال اماراتية
تدعى موزة الكتبي قبل فترة ستة اشهر تقريبا مشروعا للتمور ، وأنشأت مؤسسة صغيرة
اسمتها ارض التمور ، وكان راسمال مشروعها حينما 500 درهم اماراتي فقط ، ادخرته في حصالة أعدت لجمع
القطع النقدية المتبقية من مصروف الأسرة الشهري، وحقق المشروع نجاحاً غير متوقعا ،
فقد حقق ارباحا تجاوزت 40 ضعفا لرأس ماله ، بقيمة ربح بلغت 20 ألف درهم شهرياً، كما أن
70٪ من زبائنها من كبار الشخصيات في عجمان والشارقة و30٪ ينتمون لجهات ودوائر
حكومية وأفراد من المجتمع.

ويقوم مشروع أرض التمور
على تصنيع التمور المحلية وتقديمها بأشكال ونكهات مختلفة بحسب المناسبات
الاجتماعية، وابتكرت الكتبي أصنافا متنوعة وخلطات شهية تضاف إلى أجود أنواع التمور
التي تنتجها مزرعتها، منها الخلاص والشيشي والبرحي واللولو والصجعي، وتقدمها في
صناديق وعلب فاخرة ترضي جميع الأذواق.

ويقوم مشروع أرض التمور
على تصنيع التمور المحلية وتقديمها بأشكال ونكهات مختلفة بحسب المناسبات
الاجتماعية، وابتكرت الكتبي أصنافا متنوعة وخلطات شهية تضاف إلى أجود أنواع التمور
التي تنتجها مزرعتها، منها الخلاص والشيشي والبرحي واللولو والصجعي، وتقدمها في
صناديق وعلب فاخرة ترضي جميع الأذواق.

بداية سيدة الاعمال الاماراتية :

تعتبر السيدة
موزة الكتبي سيدة اعمال مبتدئة وقد انتسبت الى برنامج «بدايات» التابع لمجلس سيدات
أعمال عجمان لدعم المشروعات الصغيرة وتشجيع الأسر المنتجة، إذ يمنح البرنامج
المنتسبات رخصة تجارية معفاة من الرسوم مدة ثلاث سنوات، تستطيع سيدة الأعمال على
إثرها ادارة مشروعها من المنزل

وحرص برنامج «بدايات» منذ تأسيسه قبل سنتين، على
الارتقاء بمصالح سيدات الأعمال الاماراتيات وتذليل الصعوبات التي تواجههم والمتعلقة بالأمور التجارية والصناعية والخدمية،
كما يتيح الانتساب في البرنامج فرصة لتبادل الخبرات من خلال الاحتكاك المباشر بين
سيدات الأعمال المعروفات في عجمان والمبتدئات منهن، إضافة إلى تقديم مبادرات
وأفكار تسهم في تطوير المنتجات ورفع مستوى جودتها. ويُخضع برنامج «بدايات»
المنتسبات لدورات تطوير وتحسين المنتج وطرق العرض والتسويق وورش عمل خاصة في دراسة
الجدوى، يراد منها تحسين المنتجات وتثقيف الأسر المنتجة وسيدات الأعمال، خصوصاً أن
بعض الأسر رغم أنها تمتلك الخبرة الكافية وجودة التصنيع إلا أن المواد المستخدمة
في المنتج ليست بالجودة المطلوبة، كما ان بعض المنتجات تفتقر للحرفية والجودة في
التصنيع، الأمر الذي يفقدها القدرة على منافسة المعروض في الأسواق المحلية.

وقالت موزة الكتبي، (34 سنة)، لـ«الإمارات اليوم» إن
«مشروع أرض التمور كان حلماً صغيراً راودني قبل 18 سنة، كنت حينها في المدرسة، ولا
أملك امكانية تطبيقه على أرض الواقع، خصوصاً أنني تزوجت ولم يتجاوز عمري السادسة
عشرة». واستمر الحلم يراود الكتبي عاماً بعد آخر، إلا أن مسؤولية الأسرة حالت دون
ذلك، خصوصاً بعد انجابها أطفالها الأربعة ووفاة زوجها في ،2001 حينها أدركت أن
الحلم حان وقت تحقيقه من أجل أسرتها وذاتها، فأكملت دراستها الثانوية والتحقت
بجامعة الشارقة وتخصصت في مجال إدارة الأعمال، وخضعت لدورات تدريبية في إدارة
المال منها دورة «كن مليونيراً» التي كانت بمثابة الخطوة الأولى نحو تنفيذ مشروعها
الذي طال انتظاره





لمزيد من المعلومات نرجوالاتصال على فريق إدارة الموقع [email protected]
مكتب فرص الاعمال – الرياض
ت 0505756800 – 0568919429
ت 2631303 – 2633538 – 2635433
رابط المجموعة : افكار المشاريع الصغيرة


----------

